

Ask HN: What tools do you use to communicate with your early adopter community? - ether

What tools do you use to communicate with and receive feedback from your early adopter community? (especially for web services) Google Groups? Facebook Groups? Or does services like Uservoice and GetSatisfaction work well? Would love to hear pros and cons.
======
brlewis
I use FriendFeed.

Pros: Great email integration, real-time conversation, sweet UI designed by
ex-googlers, powerful search capability.

Cons: Search doesn't always work. Although Facebook keeps the service running,
it isn't as high-priority as their bigger product.

